# Glaser safety slugs



## wild fish (Jan 11, 2013)

Got some in a bulk deal.I have read reviews on web ,anyone have expererice or opinion?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

From my research.....Looks like it hurts.....


----------

